# Another grouper bites the dust



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

A pretty day in the gulf today. Caught one 30" gag and a few triggers. Almost had a two grouper day except for tackle failure. The second grouper was all but in the boat. Then, about ten feet from the boat the hook gives up the ghost. It was an eagle claw 7/0 circle hook and for some reason it snapped in two. It was the same hook that put the first grouper in the boat. I think I am going to stick to mustad circles from now on. They have always been dependable. Menhaden produced the grouper in the boat but white snapper got my other big bites. I fished natural bottom all day. Was really slick until the southwest wind kicked up about three o'clock. Also caught plenty of chunky red snappers. Looked for cigar minnows but couldn't come up with any. The water in the pass was pretty nasty this morning.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Need :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown I am jealous!!! Nice job.


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Y'all do understand that grouper season is closed till March 15th.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

There is alot a natural bottom in State Waters. And Grouper is open in State Waters. :clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats a nice Gag. To bad about the hook failure but a nice Grouper and some Triggers makes for one hell of a meal.:hungry


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nce report !!!!!!!!! Thanks

Scott


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wrightackle (3/5/2008)*A pretty day in the gulf today. Caught one 30" gag and a few triggers. Almost had a two grouper day except for tackle failure. The second grouper was all but in the boat. Then, about ten feet from the boat the hook gives up the ghost. It was an eagle claw 7/0 circle hook and for some reason it snapped in two. It was the same hook that put the first grouper in the boat. I think I am going to stick to mustad circles from now on. They have always been dependable. Menhaden produced the grouper in the boat but white snapper got my other big bites. I fished natural bottom all day. Was really slick until the southwest wind kicked up about three o'clock. *Also caught plenty of chunky red* *snappers.* Looked for cigar minnows but couldn't come up with any. The water in the pass was pretty nasty this morning.


You must be mistaken on the red snapper because the NMFS says they are almost extinct. Thus the new regulations for keeping them.

I've had alot of problems with Eagle Claw circle hooks straightening out so I went to Owner super mutus when I am *grouper* fishing and the wide gap Owners for snapper and decent sized grouper


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

those 7/0 eagle claws your talkin about is porbably the plain silver ones but if you get the black octopus hooks they are MUCH stronger, and nice catch:clap


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelcanuck (3/5/2008)*Y'all do understand that grouper season is closed till March 15th.


Closed *<U>through</U>* March 15th.


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Believe the reg http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2008/FB08-004.pdfsays it will reopen at 12:01 AM local time on the 15th of March.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Another junior fwc narc {thanks Josey Wales, I just love your quote} weighs in showering everyone with his knowledge. The closure pertains to federal waters. I just love these sanctimonius protectors of the fragile fisheries. I can sleep better at night just knowing they are on the watch.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelcanuck (3/6/2008)*Believe the reg http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2008/FB08-004.pdfsays it will reopen at 12:01 AM local time on the 15th of March.[/quote
> 
> I was reading off of the MYFWC Website for Gulf of Mexico Grouper Fishery Regulations which states the following:<P align=left>Recreational Grouper Fishing Closure Announced for Gulf of Mexico_<P align=left>Seasonal Closure to happen February 15 through March 15_<P align=left>NOAA Fisheries Service announces a February 15 through March 15 seasonal closure<P align=left>for the recreational red grouper, black grouper, and gag fisheries in federal waters of the<P align=left>Gulf of Mexico. The seasonal closure will occur annually, and coincides with the
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wrightackle (3/6/2008)*Another junior fwc narc {thanks Josey Wales, I just love your quote} weighs in showering everyone with his knowledge. The closure pertains to federal waters. I just love these sanctimonius protectors of the fragile fisheries. I can sleep better at night just knowing they are on the watch.


Oh Wise One, of course it pertains to Federal Waters. I don't recall a closure in State Waters.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Recent email traffic back and forth from someone on another board and Gulf Council: http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/showthread.php?t=5438

_*Hi Capt. Ed
This is what the regulations say:
Seasonal closure of the recreational fishery for gag, red grouper, and black grouper. The recreational fishery for gag, red grouper, and black grouper in or from the Gulf EEZ is closed from February 15 to March 15, each year. During the closure, the bag and possession limit for gag, red grouper, and black grouper in or from the Gulf EEZ is zero.

The "to" means until, not through. When a time is not indicated, the default is 12:01am. Therefore, the fishery will reopen March 15 at 12:01am. 

Sorry for the confusion with the Council regs - they are incorrect. I will alert them to the issue.
Sue
*
_Ed Walker wrote: 
Hi Susan,

The recent SAFMC bulletin says recreational grouper is closed in the Gulf until March 14 but the GMFMC says it is closed from Feb 15 thru March 15. Can I get an official clarification on exactly when I can legally keep a grouper? (please include time of day)


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Jon


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I owe an apology to Rusty in reference to my last post. My sarcasm was misdirected. It is just so seldom lately that I can come up with a nice gag it just irks me to have someone jump in and say the season is closed. I fish in state waters as a rule mainly because of the cost of gas.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wrightackle (3/8/2008)*I owe an apology to Rusty in reference to my last post. My sarcasm was misdirected. It is just so seldom lately that I can come up with a nice gag it just irks me to have someone jump in and say the season is closed. I fish in state waters as a rule mainly because of the cost of gas.


None necessary. Hope to fish with and buy you a beer some day.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like ya had a good trip . Thanks for the report


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad I could help Wrightackle... meanwhile I will be headed over to wal-mart to keep an eye on the handicap parking spots.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Josey. I wanted to get in on that Vspivey thread a few weeks back but it was a few days old and I figured what the heck no need to start it going again. The way people descended on Vspivey about keeping that redfish by mistake was a disgrace. You would have thought he had shot a bald eagle. I noticed that he hasn't returned to the forum either. I always wanted to thank you and DFA for your responses.


----------

